# Elta po box



## leonidas540bc (Jul 21, 2015)

hi - i've set up a PO BOX at our local post office on Rhodes - what on earth do I put as the address (to redirect mail from the UK)


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

You must speak with the post office staff who will direct you with the necessary address.


----------

